
To Uber Many in Tech Have Gotten Harassment Against Women in the Workplace Right - bootload
https://medium.com/@debbiemadden200/to-uber-many-in-tech-have-gotten-harassment-against-women-in-the-workplace-right-for-decades-cbac8065e809
======
FLGMwt
Can we edit the title to include the colon, addressing Uber?

